# New phone time, what to get



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am upgrading one of my employees to a smart phone (I have the Defy picked for him since it is a dust proof, water resistant smart phone).

Now I need to pick one for me (must be a T-Mobile phone). Here are the options:

My touch 4g; T-Mobile G2, or the new HTC hd7 windows phone.

So far, my only two smart phones have been windows based and am considering making the switch to Android this time. Help me pick guys.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I have the HTC HD2 like it a lot, but I'm waiting until next year T Mobile might carry the IPhone.the contract with AT&T ends on January and I heard rumors that T Mobile might be the next carrier.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, I went with the G2 and decided to have an android OS so I can be a good moderator and try out the PaintTalk app.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Should have got my phone.......


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Someone walked into the store looking for a wall charger for a cell phone that looked about that old while I was there!!!


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Should have got my phone.......


I had one of those, that was an upgrade to the one I had before. Funny thing is I think it got just as good a reception as my last ten phones.Some things remain the same I guess.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> I had one of those, that was an upgrade to the one I had before. Funny thing is I think it got just as good a reception as my last ten phones.Some things remain the same I guess.


It was the first cell phone I ever had, and durable as all get out. 

Was carying up a case of paint to an appartment once. Had it one handed on my hip and "poped" the phone off my belt. It fell two stories and landed on the sidewalk. One scratch and it still worked! Try that with any phone out there today....


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah remember when each min was 35cents ?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Well, I went with the G2 and decided to have an android OS so I can be a good moderator and try out the PaintTalk app.


Feed the addiction.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Feed the addiction.


I'll be upgrading in the spring from my BB Bold, to an i phone or android. The addiction will _then _be fed..... :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'll be upgrading in the spring from my BB Bold, to an i phone or android. The addiction will _then _be fed..... :whistling2:


You call yourself an addict, depriving yourself til spring?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> You call yourself an addict, depriving yourself til spring?


I _always _wait for the contract to expire. AT&T starts sending me coupons at the end of the contract to keep my buisness, so I wait.

Now on the other hand..... Since my otter box broke, I've been keeping the phone in a regular holster. If it _just so happens_ to break or get messed up...... :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I _always _wait for the contract to expire. AT&T starts sending me coupons at the end of the contract to keep my buisness, so I wait.
> 
> Now on the other hand..... Since my otter box broke, I've been keeping the phone in a regular holster. If it _just so happens_ to break or get messed up...... :whistling2:


You broke your otterbox? Mine is suppose to be crush proof.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm rough on my phones.......


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Better get on eBay and track down another like your first.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

My wife was sneaky. To get a new phone, she let our 1 year old destroy her old one.


----------



## H-Bomb (Oct 14, 2010)

Not a t mobile but the best phone is the HTC evo.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

T-Mobile are selling the iPhone here in the UK now.

I'm due an upgrade end of Jan 11 and was toying with the iPhone but may stick with Android and a HTC Desire. I could try and get the HD but that is an extra £10 a month. 
I have the HTC G2, ATM. Good phone and does quite a bit. More than what I actually use on it TBH.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

So far, I really like Android better than my previous windows phone. Once I have the Outlook stuff completely figured out I will be all set and figure out how to limit all the programs that automatically start running in the background that you do not start yourself (there are like 12 of them!!!).


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Have the Samsung Fascinate.I hate it! I miss my BB & am seriously thinking of going back to her.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

my goto place for phone info - reviews is phonescoop.com

The bogus reviews are pretty obvious on that site. Look for the guy who gives it a low rating, those are the guys who typically know the ins-and-outs of phones and they tend to give real reviews. Especially if its in detail. Great site.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would love a shiny new smartphone like a droid or the new WM7 but I would tear it all to hell in no time. My Motorola flip phone looks like someone drug it behind a car for a day.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> my goto place for phone info - reviews is phonescoop.com


Have you tried GSM ARENA? You may well have seen it already.
Look down the LHS of the page to see the manufacturer you're after.


----------

